# Trying to add a route for an alias ip



## petur (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello, Im setting up a jail but I need help with the network configurations.
I have a single network adapter, vtnet0
.118 is the host.
.145 is the jail.
_note that the host and the jail are on different subnets._

This is on the host:

```
vtnet0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=80028<VLAN_MTU,JUMBO_MTU,LINKSTATE>
	ether fe:ff:00:00:31:ed
	inet 213.138.109.118 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 213.138.109.255
	inet 213.138.102.145 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 213.138.102.255
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T <full-duplex>
	status: active
```

The jail has the correct IP, but its route has not been set up. How would I go about doing that?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2014)

You cannot set routes inside the jail, the routing is actually done by the host. But you can have multiple routing tables on the host and bind a jail to a specific one using setfib(1). This is supported by the exec.fib option of jail(8).


----------

